# Job Offer by Crescent Petroleum - Opinion needed



## abumariam

I have been approached by a recruitment agency for possible job offer by Crescent Petroleum in Sharjah. The job role is a Senior Reservoir Engineer within the company Petroleum Engineering & development-Upstream Operations. I need an advice how good the company is, working environment, benefits package, career growth and development, career advancement, job stability and company quality. Also, can I be placed in touch with someone working already in this company for more information.


----------

